# For the love of everything holy, should the Republic of Ghana create a GL???



## CLewey44

I am half kidding and half serious, but I think Ghana could use a Masonic GL recognized by the UGLE. It appears they would have no troubles keeping members. Anyone else agree???


----------



## Thomas Stright

I have a hard time believing the ones asking here are actually looking to join.


----------



## CLewey44

That's crossed my mind too but who knows.


----------



## Brother JC

I have a hard time believing "all the ones looking here" are more that one or two trolls. But I could be wrong...
For the record, there IS a Grand Lodge of Ghana that is recognized by UGLE.


----------



## CLewey44

I went out of my way the first time this happened and got a young man a lot of information and shared it with him. I do remember seeing that but I'm trying to figure out if it's still around or not or what is going on. These guys are either fake, as you said and I've wondered, or they are being funneled here for some reason. Not sure...Who knows?


----------



## Glen Cook

As noted, there is a recognized GL there. Additionally, UGLE has a district grand lodge there .


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord's post concerning this had me rolling on the floor!


----------



## CLewey44

Warrior1256 said:


> Ripcord's post concerning this had me rolling on the floor!


Yes I remember that too lol...good one for sure.


----------



## coachn

As shared before: There is a recognized GL.  The insanity of what is going on in Ghana shall not stop in our lifetime. The profane Ghana wannabes are both ignorant AND mercenary in their membership pursuits. They are zealous Pre-Ruffians and are deluded beyond being able to understand simple responses that point all this out. 

Perhaps we should all collaborate to create a program that automatically filters all efforts to post declaring a desire to join towards a single page that spells out the game that is going on in Ghana that includes a quiz that legitimately asks questions that determines the seeker's true motives for joining and why those motives will keep them painfully frustrated in their efforts to join.


----------



## CLewey44

coachn said:


> As shared before: There is a recognized GL.  The insanity of what is going on in Ghana shall not stop in our lifetime. The profane Ghana wannabes are both ignorant AND mercenary in their membership pursuits. They are zealous Pre-Ruffians and are deluded beyond being able to understand simple responses that point all this out.
> 
> Perhaps we should all collaborate to create a program that automatically filters all efforts to post declaring a desire to join towards a single page that spells out the game that is going on in Ghana that includes a quiz that legitimately asks questions that determines the seeker's true motives for joining and why those motives will keep them painfully frustrated in their efforts to join.



I second that motion.


----------



## goomba

Nah after they don't pay any intention to our advice we should tell them they cannot join.  That we are going to put in a word to stop them.


----------



## coachn

goomba said:


> Nah after they don't pay any intention to our advice we should tell them they cannot join.  That we are going to put in a word to stop them.


LOL!  How about we say that 2B1ASK1 only applies to the USA and that outside the USA asking to join TWICE in any manner or form automatically disqualifies them from membership, places their names on a blacklist and implements a worldwide protocol banning them for life?

*EW!! and add that if there is any trace found upon any forum, message board or webpage showing them as an individual who has ASKED TWICE for help to join, helps provide incontestable supporting evidence for this life-time ban.*


----------



## goomba

coachn said:


> LOL!  How about we say that 2B1ASK1 only applies to the USA and that outside the USA asking to join in any manner or form automatically disqualifies them from membership, places their names on a blacklist and implements a worldwide protocol banning them for life?


Asking twice. Don't want to discourage actual seekers. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachn

goomba said:


> Asking twice. Don't want to discourage actual seekers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nah.  Just got drive home the point that this only applies outside the USA. ;-)


----------



## Warrior1256

coachn said:


> Perhaps we should all collaborate to create a program that automatically filters all efforts to post declaring a desire to join towards a single page that spells out the game that is going on in Ghana that includes a quiz that legitimately asks questions that determines the seeker's true motives for joining and why those motives will keep them painfully frustrated in their efforts to join.


Lol!


coachn said:


> How about we say that 2B1ASK1 only applies to the USA and that outside the USA asking to join in any manner or form automatically disqualifies them from membership, places their names on a blacklist and implements a worldwide protocol banning them for life?


***Snicker snicker***


----------



## LK600

Maybe something when becoming a member that states you can not ask to join on this website, and doing so will get you banned?


----------



## coachn

For future reference:

1) https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/08/a-brother-asks-whats-up-with-ghana.html
2) https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html
3) https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/a-future-brother-asks-scams.html


----------



## Warrior1256

coachn said:


> 1) https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/08/a-brother-asks-whats-up-with-ghana.html
> 2) https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html
> 3) https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/a-future-brother-asks-scams.html


Read all three and learned something. Thanks again coachn.


----------



## Matt L

Brother Clint, would you object if I install you as my personal representative to the MWGL of Ghana?


----------



## goomba

I say let's create the Least Worshipful Grand Lodge of Costly and Rejected Masons of Scamghanistan.
Membership Inquiry:  50.00 USD
Petition:  500.00 USD
Electronic convenience fee:  50.00 USD
Ballot Access fee:  50.00 USD
Scamghanistan poor goomba fund:  50.00 USD


----------



## Warrior1256

Matt L said:


> Brother Clint, you you object if I install you as my personal representative to the MWGL of Ghana?





goomba said:


> I say let's create the Least Worshipful Grand Lodge of Costly and Rejected Masons of Scamghanistan.
> Membership Inquiry: 50.00 USD
> Petition: 500.00 USD
> Electronic convenience fee: 50.00 USD
> Ballot Access fee: 50.00 USD
> Scamghanistan poor goomba fund: 50.00 USD


***snicker snicker***


----------

